# Western headlights



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I want to replace my headlights in my Western lights. 
Does anyone know the part number. 
I found # 49297 but no stores list them.
I want to get them over the counter so I don't have to have them shipped.

Its the older kind like this.
http://gotplowparts.com/i-7371922-western-light-kit-old-style-64100.html
They also have the "bulbs", but I think they will get broken in shipping.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You just looking for the light correct???


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes just the headlight, you can't change just the bulb.

When I was at AutoZone I looked at the lights they had, but the plugs didn't match what I need.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I know which ones then..just looked out in my garage, didnt have any. Ill get you the number tom..if no boby beats me to it before then. Did you take the old one out to take to autozone to match up? It should have the part # on it.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the numbers for ya... Wagner H6545. Now these are the glass ones not the plastic. Just what my parts supplier carries. Hope this helps.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

It should be on the light. Take it out and look.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for the number. I pulled one of mine out, but it didn't have any numbers on it.


----------



## RedsGarage25 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://gotplowparts.com/i-7281718-western-sealed-beam-replacement-light.html


----------



## frogblow (Dec 11, 2009)

I found these lights at RockAuto (dot) com, $13 with shipping for one, cheaper than the $40 they sell at plow dealers, it is the same light. h6545. There maybe cheaper than that out there, but this was good enough.


----------

